# retaining water



## choseck (Jul 13, 2006)

Okay, so I drink a LOT of water every day, at least a gallon --  so I know I'm not dehydrated.  Here's the thing, the past few days I haven't seemed to be peeing it out!  Usually it seems like I always have to go - but it's starting to annoy me, is it because I just got my period?  I've never had this problem in the past -- ugh, so frustrating!  I just wish I knew the reason for this.


----------



## user6 (Jul 13, 2006)

menstruation may have a bit to do with this, but not a likely culprit....have you noticed any swelling anywhere, or any back, leg, or abdominal pain?


----------



## Tyester (Jul 13, 2006)

Lots of salt/sodium will help with water retention as well.


----------



## choseck (Jul 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *medicredfearn* 
_menstruation may have a bit to do with this, but not a likely culprit....have you noticed any swelling anywhere, or any back, leg, or abdominal pain?_

 

Nope.  I kind of attributed it to menstruation since it started Monday and then I got it Tuesday.  Its gotten better - and I don't feel bloated at all, I just hate the weight gain!  Lol, mainly that just bothers me and I want somebody to tell me that in a few days all will be fine again.  I mean, that is the only thing I can attribute to a sudden weight gain.  Sorry, I'm just super hard on myself.


----------



## user6 (Jul 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *choseck* 
_Nope.  I kind of attributed it to menstruation since it started Monday and then I got it Tuesday.  Its gotten better - and I don't feel bloated at all, I just hate the weight gain!  Lol, mainly that just bothers me and I want somebody to tell me that in a few days all will be fine again.  I mean, that is the only thing I can attribute to a sudden weight gain.  Sorry, I'm just super hard on myself._

 
lol, well you know what, I'm just a bit concerned by the part where you said, _'Usually it seems like I always have to go - but it's starting to annoy me'_

That's why I asked about the swelling or the pain, I don't want to worry you, but I don't want to give you false reassurance either, it could be menstruation if you have a highly salty diet (check sodium on nutrition facts), but also, it could be a uti, not all uti's have the same symptoms, although frequency of feeling like you have to go along with back pain, cramps, or leg pain are associated with uti's, some people have them, and don't have any symptoms at all!

So I'll tell you in my professional opinion, if you see any swelling on your face, it could be too much salt......if you see swelling on the hands or feet (elevate your feet if this does happen), it could be salt, but still, contact your doctor if it doesn't go away....and if by the time your menstral cycle is over you don't have any relief, or you develop other symptoms, contact your doctor as well....I hope this subsides and you get better!!!

Please pm if you have any questions or doubts! Have a goodnight!!


----------



## Wattage (Jul 13, 2006)

I recommend seeing your GP if you are in any way concerned about this. If you have eaten an increased amount of sodium or carbohydrates (which we tend to when we have our periods), these are my most likely guesses.

Furthermore, the human body can retain water and swell when it is hot out. I really think it just sounds like good old PMS. Often the older you get, the more noticable your symptoms become. I retain a lot of water when I am PMSing and have my period. 

My last guess is this:

if you recently started drinking a lot of water (within the last 3 - 4 months), your body may just be adjusting. When you start to drink more water, it seems to go right through you until your body finds a point where it is happy - thus you stop peeing so much. Also, if you have changed the way you drink water (sipping often instead of gulping large amounts) you will excrete urine less often.

Hope that helps!!


----------



## choseck (Jul 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_I recommend seeing your GP if you are in any way concerned about this. If you have eaten an increased amount of sodium or carbohydrates (which we tend to when we have our periods), these are my most likely guesses.

Furthermore, the human body can retain water and swell when it is hot out. I really think it just sounds like good old PMS. Often the older you get, the more noticable your symptoms become. I retain a lot of water when I am PMSing and have my period. 

My last guess is this:

if you recently started drinking a lot of water (within the last 3 - 4 months), your body may just be adjusting. When you start to drink more water, it seems to go right through you until your body finds a point where it is happy - thus you stop peeing so much. Also, if you have changed the way you drink water (sipping often instead of gulping large amounts) you will excrete urine less often.

Hope that helps!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thanks for the info!  I think I'm back to normal though.. so I'm thinking it was just PMSing, plus it's been high 90s with high humidity for over a week, so maybe that is contributing as well.


----------

